# Accucraft long caboose "peaked roof" brass



## Udo (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi all,
just got my new Accucraft long caboose with peaked roof.
Nice model... heavy, good detailed outside and downside..
but...
the inside is besides some electrics hanging around totally empty!!!!
and... they still use the "brakes" on the wheels for power pick up.
For this price, I expected something minimum like the Bachmann long caboose.....
But anyhow, I like this car..
The question now is, how to improve it?
Does anybody have any idea about adding some nice interior?
Scratch built or ready mad from some unknown source?
Any help appreciated !

Udo


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Udo,

I'll try to help here, I would look for plans of caboose interiors for the model you have. Check back issues of gazette, Sloan's plan book has a lot of caboose interriors, The Modler's annual published by Westlake did a whole issue on cabooses a few years back. I am not aware of anyone making interiors so I would think you will have to scratch build one. Maybe some of the other members here can help.

Chuckger


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Sloan's "A Century + Ten, D&RGW Narrow Gauge Freight, 1871-1981", available from the Colorado Railroad Museum, Caboose Hobbies in Denver and Amazon. About fifty bucks. Well worth the money!


----------



## Udo (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello Chuck, Hello Gary !

Thanks a lot! I will follow these traces!
Udo


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I found some plans online, might do a search.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Sheridan Products make 1:20.3 caboose interiors. They make one specifically for a peaked roof long caboose. They are intended to fit Sheridan caboose models. But I'm sure with some modifications it could be used in the Accucraft model.


Sheridan Products Caboose Page


----------



## Udo (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Matt!
Many thanks for that link.
The webpage does not give much info.
As I see, there is only a fax and telefone number, no E-mail address.
I have no fax machine at the hand, only my computer.
As I live in China, the computer is the best way to connect.....
Do you know, how to contact them besides telefone and fax?
Do you have some pictures / drawings about that interior for the long caboose?
Best regards,

Udo


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry Udo, that website link is all I have for contact info.

And after searching Google images, I couldn't even find a photo of the Sheridan interior online.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried an e-mail that was given on their website and it came back as "undeliverable". Bummer, because I wanted some info on an interior for a "shorty" caboose!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you may have to go the "historical photos and layouts from a railroad book" approach. The other place to try (and I'm sorry but I don't have the info) would be the Narrow Gauge & Shortline Gazette magazine. I'd be surprised if they hadn't published something about a D&RGW long caboose sometime in the last 20 years! 

One other thought: Outdoor/Finescale Railroader magazine may have done an article on cabooses with drawings or pictures. They still publish the Narrow Gauge Annual each year. It's worth a shot.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

If I recall corectly, when the bachmann long caboose came out there where some picks of the caboose posted with the roof removed. I don't know if searching would do any good in finding a few of these picks. Perhaps one of the moderators could find them or someone might have a picture or two to post. This would give Udo some ideas to work with. 

Chuck


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

In the first of his "A Century + Ten of D&RG Narrow Gauge Freight Cars", Robert Sloan has a drawing of a "typical" long caboose interior. It is on page 206. I am sure the revised version would also have one. 

About the time that the price of gas went from $1.oo to $3.45, he had an article in the Fine Scale Modeler narrow gauge annual which listed all of the known information about the D&RG cabooses. It was fairly exhaustive, but the Century + Ten has most of that information. 

If you want to search the Narrow Gauge and Short Line Gazette, the indexes are at: http://www.wisemanmodelservices.com/gazette/ 

Hope this helps.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Udo

Maybe this will be of some help.

D&RGW RR Caboose[/b]


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of the inside of the Bachmann long caboose.










The bright spots are kerosene lanterns. 


Chuck


----------



## Udo (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Guys! 
Thanks a lot for all these helpfull ideas. 
I tried to contact Sheridan Products via E-mail also.... not delivered. 
May be later I will try to fax them. 
In general I have an idea about the interior, because I have the Bachmann caboose also... 
but I wanted to "make my life easy" by buying the interior.... 
May be my life will be "difficult", but anyhow, I will enjoy! 
Thanks again! 
Udo


----------

